# Disney & Orlando without a car



## dreamin (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm trying to help plan a last-minute vacation for my young & active 70 year old sister and her 19 year old grandson.  Neither of them are experienced drivers so they do not want to rent a car.  I suggested that they stay at WDW resort for 3 nights so that they could take advantage of the free transportation from the airport to the resort.  They plan to spend 2 days at the parks (likely Epcot and Hollywood).  I also suggested that they could spend 4 nights on International Drive so that they would have a wider choice of restaurants, activities, shopping, etc.  Then they would be able to walk or use the trolley system.  My sister has enjoyed our timeshare vacations but I don't know if there are any that are suitable for travelers without a car.  Their flights are confirmed for January 18-25 and they are on a limited budget.   Do my suggestions seem reasonable/practical?  Any recommendations for accommodation on I-Drive?


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 22, 2014)

dreamin said:


> I'm trying to help plan a last-minute vacation for my young & active 70 year old sister and her 19 year old grandson.  Neither of them are experienced drivers so they do not want to rent a car.  I suggested that they stay at WDW resort for 3 nights so that they could take advantage of the free transportation from the airport to the resort.  They plan to spend 2 days at the parks (likely Epcot and Hollywood).  I also suggested that they could spend 4 nights on International Drive so that they would have a wider choice of restaurants, activities, shopping, etc.  Then they would be able to walk or use the trolley system.  My sister has enjoyed our timeshare vacations but I don't know if there are any that are suitable for travelers without a car.  Their flights are confirmed for January 18-25 and they are on a limited budget.   Do my suggestions seem reasonable/practical?  Any recommendations for accommodation on I-Drive?



Well, if they are staying on disney property, they can go to downtown disney for dining and whatnot (there are a number of restaurants there). Personally, I wouldn't trust public transport in florida and instead rely on Taxi services. 

I guess the real question is, what type of vacation do they want. If they plan on just going to WDW, I would just stay on property. If they plan on doing Universal or SeaWorld as well, maybe stay somewhere between the two (that possibly has shuttle services to/from parks, or at a minimum can make the Taxi service more affordable). 

January is probably the coldest month in florida, so I wouldn't plan much on spending days sitting by the pool and enjoying the florida sun.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 22, 2014)

dreamin said:


> They plan to spend 2 days at the parks (likely Epcot and Hollywood).  I also suggested that they could spend 4 nights on International Drive so that they would have a wider choice of restaurants, activities, shopping, etc.



I think it's far too much trouble to change accommodations during a short trip, and I suspect they will want to spend more than 2 days at the parks.  I agree with the suggestion of staying somewhere they have easy access to DTD, and the parks, without having to move.

My son and I stayed at Bonnet Creek last year without a car, and we did just fine taking the shuttle to DTD and the parks, as well as dining in, and eating at BC restaurants.  Moving would have been a nuisance.  We went to Universal Studios one day and took a shuttle - very easy.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 22, 2014)

Walt Disney World has many "moderately price hotels" - AllStar suites is one of them. They include all the Disney perks ... and regular run SALES which may or may not include the WDW Dining Plan.

Why a motel/hotel room verses a TS unit? The DVC TS units are the UPPER level of rentals ... the moderately priced hotels are family units for moderately price vacationers ... your relatives. They won't have to move between units ... just be sure to check IF they can get transportation (a bus service or pickup) to the universal theme park.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 22, 2014)

If they are concentrating on EPCOT and Hollywood Studios, they should stay at an EPCOT resort and just ride the boats between these parks, or take a bus to downtown Disney.  (Boardwalk, Yacht Club, Beach Club, Swan, Dolphin)


----------



## dreamin (Dec 24, 2014)

*Change of plans*

When my sister went to reserve her flights, the agent talked her out of going to Disney because it was "too expensive".  So now they are going to an AI resort in Cuba.  The grandson is excited about the trip so I guess it was the right decision for them.  Cuba has beautiful beaches, friendly people and interesting culture but I found their food to be bland and the buffets repetitive.

Thank you for all of the suggestions on Orlando/Disney.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 24, 2014)

dreamin said:


> When my sister went to reserve her flights, the agent talked her out of going to Disney because it was "too expensive".  So now they are going to an AI resort in Cuba.  The grandson is excited about the trip so I guess it was the right decision for them.  Cuba has beautiful beaches, friendly people and interesting culture but I found their food to be bland and the buffets repetitive.
> 
> Thank you for all of the suggestions on Orlando/Disney.



That agent should be selling timeshares, talking someone out of what they wanted and into something that will probably make that agent more money.

I'm sure Cuba will be great but if they wanted Disney they should have gone to Disney.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 24, 2014)

dreamin said:


> When my sister went to reserve her flights, the agent talked her out of going to Disney because it was "too expensive".  So now they are going to an AI resort in Cuba.  The grandson is excited about the trip so I guess it was the right decision for them.  Cuba has beautiful beaches, friendly people and interesting culture but I found their food to be bland and the buffets repetitive.
> 
> Thank you for all of the suggestions on Orlando/Disney.




Just remember, this is the coldest time of the year, so they probably won't be enjoying the beach that much. 

I am trying to understand why your sister would go to a travel agent to buy a plane ticket. Travel agents now only make money off the comisssions they get from selling things like tour tickets (eg. the bus abouts in Europe), cruises, or the all inclusive resorts.  

The transaction was like her going to the car dealership asking them to put gas in her car and walking out with a new Lexus.


----------



## jeffcarp (Dec 25, 2014)

If they have smartphones they could use Uber when they need to.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> I am trying to understand why your sister would go to a travel agent to buy a plane ticket. Travel agents now only make money off the comisssions they get from selling things like tour tickets (eg. the bus abouts in Europe), cruises, or the all inclusive resorts.



Some people find value in the services of a travel agent and if the woman doesn't travel often, this might have been the easiest way to plan a vacation for her.  

My sister, who is very accomplished at researching and booking online just went to a travel agent to book an AI vacation for her extended family of 7 because of the complicated travel arrangements.

I think the last time I used one was about 25 years ago, and I had to go to one at the time to book a specific cruise.


----------



## big1ed (Dec 28, 2014)

*Disney - " That's all folks!"*

Must admit, we are Disney " freaks". What most do not realize, is the many other things one can do in Disneyworld - the marketplace, with Cirque De Soleil (?) , many restaurants ( personally we are cheap, and like Earl of Sandwich), a balloon ride, and of course the FREE boat rides. Personally if I was coming to Disney in the fashion mentioned above, I wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Big, my adult daughter and I are also doing Orlando without a car in early March.  Main purpose for the trip is for relaxation but will probably do one day at Epcot.  We are staying at Grand Beach and they do not offer free shuttle service to the parks.  As we are also on a budget I would appreciate further advice on the FREE activities you refer to in your post. Thanks.

P.S. I haven't totally eliminated the possibility of renting a car yet although the rates are still in the $300 range for the week.


----------

